
Show HN: Got IoT but not sure what do? Find stuff - pili
https://www.geeky.rocks/ioplease
======
pili
Current search engines for IoT seem more geared towards industrial issues of
tracking device deployments or finding network vulnerabilities. ioPlease is a
proof of concept from the consumer perspective that should help the average
user find cool things they can do with their existing products and what
compatibilities can be easily leveraged.

The information is hard to find and scrape so I decided to input all the
entries by hand. At the time of this post, there are 88 Things (IoT products),
97 Stuffs (stuff you can do w/ IoT), and 256 Compatibilities (specific Stuff
you can do with a specific Thing).

